# exhaust questions



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

dose anyone know anything about Hot seat performance slip on exhaust? im looking into gitting one for my 2001 sportsman 500 and was just wondering if it was a good brand to git or not


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm never heard of that one before.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New to me too.


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

it seams like a ligit company i just cant find any reviews or anything about them,just a bunch of you tube videos and they seam to sound pretty good. and for only 265 its the best price ive been able to find for a slip on exhaust


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ask southernmuddjunkie. I think he has one on his 850xp


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I love mine man! I get compliments on it all the time. Most ppl are use to the so called "weed eater" sound the older polaris makes. Mine sounds Nothing like that with this pipe. I would say its closer to a Harley in sound. I know the 500's dont have the same motor but I would imagine it will have a nice rumble to it. If you do get it be sure and pull the end cap off and take the Spark Arrestor out or it will clog up if you go in any deep mud(it will also make it a little louder as well). Its a mesh cone in it and will pull right out with a pair of needle nose plyers. Check out the featured video on my Youtube page and you can hear mine. Mine has gotten a lot louder since i first got it due to it being dipped in the mud/water over time.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Speed Werx actually makes the pipe if yall are fimiliar with them. I know they do clutch kits as well for the polaris models.


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for the info im going to order one as soon as i my ride back from the shop been having carb issues but they are hooking me up.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

got a hsp on my gf's 2010 Polaris 500. Its the best sounding slip on ive heard on the 500s. But she is pretty loud


----------

